# Ever heard of a Muda Piranha?



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

This guy on a different thread is selling "muda piranhas". B. Rodgers says that it is a black diamond, but the locals call it muda. Is this right? Here is the picture that he used.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i dont think thats a black diamond rhom, mostlikely a Pristobrycon species


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

"muda" is a vastly applied native common name used on Pygopristis denticulata and other types of Pristobrycon. The fish in the photo appears to be a Pristobrycon, though a much clearer photo would help.


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

a couple more pics
View attachment 83823

View attachment 83824


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

If you are referencing the photo with the washed out fish, then it is a Pristobrycon. Not sure what species as the photo is of poor quality.


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

they look kool


----------

